

Are any of these the Web's next big thing? - lt
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/ptech/12/10/internet.future/index.html?eref=igoogle_cnn

======
david927
I don't know if I'm a good judge (most startups make me yawn), but I'm left
cold. It looks like a list picked by someone at CNN.

~~~
wensing
The only ones I recognize are Netvibes, BlueWiki, and that Pearl thing.

